# Slovenia: Dr saved his dogs from euth after attack; dogs killed him



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

LiveLeak.com - Man killed by dogs after saving them from death

3 Bullmastiffs attacked + killed their owner in his garden, 
3-yrs after he saved them from euthanasia.


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

it really does make you think. hmy:


----------

